# ProjectNissan Car Meet - August 6th 2005



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.projectnissan.com/bb/forum_posts.asp?TID=1061&PN=1 

Friends, food, drinks, and cars!!! 

let me emphasize: 

"The car meet for Nissan enthusiasts to hang out have fun and exchanging information, so please be courteous, NO Engine-Revving, Tire Burn out, and reckless driving."


----------

